# Infinito fork rake



## tazdag (Apr 9, 2002)

Does anyone know the fork rake on this model?


----------



## jaf156 (Dec 19, 2009)

tazdag said:


> Does anyone know the fork rake on this model?


Believe the infinito has apparently 43mm of fork rake with 61mm trail (as quoted in the Velonews review recently).

Anyone having or had problems with sticking thumbshifters (both) on 2011 Campag Veloce levers ??


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

tazdag said:


> Does anyone know the fork rake on this model?


Did you check their website?


----------



## tazdag (Apr 9, 2002)

yes, checked the Bianchi site. Neither rake or trail were specified.
jaf156 thanks for the rake/trail numbers. I'll search Velonews for the info.


----------

